# 1. Harburger Schnitzeljagd



## Silvi (30. März 2005)

Die Vorgeschichte zur "1. Harburger Schnitzeljagd 2005" ist die, dass Verena und meine Wenigkeit ein paar Flausen im Kopf hatten und der Meinung waren, man (frau) müsste mal irgendetwas veranstalten......Ergebnis war dann also die besagte Schnitzeljagd am Ostersamstag. Folglich wurde dann zunächst das Interesse an dieser Aktion abgefragt, so dass insgesamt 5 Zweierteams und ein Dreierteam mitgemacht haben. Das Wetter war hervorragend, hatte es am Karfreitag noch aus Kübeln geregnet, so konnte sich am Ostersamstag die Sonne um so mehr durchsetzen. Ob die Aufgaben wie Eierlaufen, rohe Eier heile über die Strecke ins Ziel transportieren, der Reifenwechsel unter Zeitdruck oder der Fragenkatalog zu schwierig waren?   Wer weiss, wer weiss  Die Strecke an sich dürfte jedenfalls zu einfach gewesen sein, denn das Orgateam musste sich als Streckenposten zweiteilen....um dann letztenendes doch NACH den Teilnehmern am Zwischenziel zu sein, was seine Ursache aber in der Dezimierung des Orgateams von vier auf zwei Personen findet  
Meinen Dank an die Kuchenbäckerinnen Anja, Steffi und Doris. Und an alle diejenigen, die noch Kaffee und Tee mitgebracht haben. Toll fand' ich auch die durchaus weiten Anreisen aus Lübeck von Lupi und madbull und von Mutti aus Oldenburg. Auch die Anzahl derer, die noch bis zum Osterfeuer geblieben sind, fand ich klasse. Kann mir jemand verraten, ob das Osterfeuer irgendwann zu späterer Stunde doch noch brannte? Janny, Du vielleicht?  Ach ja, Bilder....die gibt es auch, aber bislang stecken die alle noch in der Kamera und werden demnächst zu sehen sein.  Und bevor ich es vergesse:

Das Siegerteam richtet die 2. Harburger Schnitzeljagd aus!! Nicht das Andre und Alberto glauben wir würden das vergessen!!!             

Silvi


----------



## ouchylove (30. März 2005)

Kleiner Nachtrag auch von meiner Seite:

Ich fand den ganzen Event richtig gut. Ein idealer Start in den Sommer. Mir hat es ganz viel Spass gemacht das ganze mit dem Rest der Bande zu organisieren. Olaf, vielen Dank für die Hilfe und ich hoffe, wir haben dich nicht zu sehr gescheucht.

Hier noch einmal zur Ergänzung die Platzierungen:

Platz 1: Andre & Alberto
Platz 2: Janny & Mutti 
Platz 3: Meik & Anja

Um Platz 2 und 3 gab es ein heftiges Stechen, was dann doch Janny für sein Team entscheiden konnte ... vielleicht lag es an der mangelnden moralischen Unterstützung von Meik durch seine Teampartnerin 

Das Osterfeuer bildete einen schönen Abschluss ... 

Vielen Dank,
verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (30. März 2005)

Also erst einmal noch einen an dieser Stelle auszusprechenden *Dank an die Organisatorinnen*. Was wir da hastig genossen haben, hat Euch sicher eine Menge Arbeit in der Vorbereitung gekostet. Ich hoffe, das diese Schnitzeljagd zu einer festen Institution wird, und freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.

*Danke auch an die Konditorinnen*. Die Schokomuffins hatten es mir besonders angetan.

Zum Ausgang des Osterfeuers kann ich leider auch nichts sagen, da ich, nein nicht bewusstlos in den Haufen gefallen bin, bevor mich die Sanitäter wegtrugen, sondern frühzeitig dem Ruf meines Taxis gefolgt bin. Ausserdem ward Ihr ja alle so schnell weg. Dabei wollte ich eigentlich noch mit jedem ein Osterbierchen trinken. Na ja, nächstes Jahr dann eben.


----------



## Lupi (30. März 2005)

Auch ich möchte mich beim Orga Team bedanken.

Es war nicht nur eine feine Idee sondern auch eine super Durchführung.Alles nette Menschen um mich herum, lecker Kuchen , prima Kaffee.

Nächstes Jahr bitte wieder.


----------



## Smash (30. März 2005)

Moin Moin!
Zuerst einmal *vielen Dank* auch von mir!!!
Und hier gibt es die ersten Bilder zu sehen...

Gruß, Smash


----------



## Sanz (31. März 2005)

Hi,
auch von mir ein großes Lob an das Orgateam  Erstaunt war ich über den Ehrgeiz der Teams, echt Klasse! Die im nachhinein bekannt gegebene Herausforderung die 2. Harburger Schnitzeljagd zu organisieren nehmen wir gerne an! Sollte ein fester Termin im Rennkalender werden  

Mit den Photos hat es gestern nicht geklappt, aufgrund von Serverprobs stand das Photoalbum gestern Abend nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smash (31. März 2005)

> Mit den Photos hat es gestern nicht geklappt, aufgrund von Serverprobs stand das Photoalbum gestern Abend nicht zur Verfügung.



Oh man!!! war ich es?? Habe gestern meine Bilder hochgeladen...  

Gruß, Smash


----------



## madbull (1. April 2005)

Auch von mir ein fettes *DANKE* an alle, die mitgewirkt haben an diesem gelungenen Einstand. Vor allem an das Orga-Duo (bzw. Trio) natürlich! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, was da für Arbeit hintersteckte...
Trotzdem: Wollt ihr es das nächste Mal wirklich den _rohen Händen_ von zwei _Männern_ überlasasen? Never change a winning team...   
Wie auch immer - ich bin in jedem Fall wieder dabei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Mutti: Wo sind deine Bilder - ich warte sehnsüchtig!   
Und hatte Olaf nicht auch welche gemacht?)

@ André: Wo hast du deine Bilder durchgejagt? 4 Megapixel mit ~100KB - nicht schlecht - der Himmel wirkt teilweise etwas - sagen wir psychedelisch...    Ich empfehle ACDSee zum Runterrrechnen (Pixelgröße UND Dateigröße, einfach durch Angabe eines Prozentwertes) oder alternativ das Einstellen der großen Bilder, wie es zum Beispiel Smash auch gemacht hat. Wobei Letzteres für Mode-muser natürlich nicht wirklich praktikabel ist...  

@ all: Weil es noch nirgendwo stand: Hier in Willys Fotoalbum finden sich die Bilder der Bikes: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/3115


Die Idee mit dem Reifenauf- und -abziehwettbewerb hinterher und dessen Modus (immer nur ein Team am Start, so dass alle zuschauen konnten) fand ich richtig super! Wenn auch der mutwillig eingestreute nichtaufpumpbare Schlauch und die scheinbar in militärischer Verwirrungstaktik (was die eingestreuten Zeitangaben angeht) ausgebildete Silvi uns den Sieg gekostet haben...  
Aber das Stechen mit Janny war der Hammer! Nicht schlecht, wie wir das zehntelsekundengenau hinbekommen haben, gleichzeitig fertig zu sein, was?    Bei der Oscarfrage (Ich habe übrigens erst beim Wort Oscar überhaupt gemerkt, dass eine Stechfrage gestellt wurde - muss nächstes mal wohl besser aufpassen   ) konnte dies dann ja leider nicht wiederholt werden, die zwei Zehntel Unterschied im Zeitpunkt der Antwort waren dann doch spürbar...


----------



## OBRADY (1. April 2005)

Besser spät als nie.....

Auch von mir nochmal Vielen Dank an das Orga-Team vom letzten Samstag.
Das war ja alles mit viel Liebe zum Detail gemacht...  
Gerne nächstes Jahr wieder.Spiele auch gerne wieder die Konditorin.
Wir sollten uns vielleicht ein anderes Osterfeuer aussuchen , eines das aúch brennt.
Vielen Dank auch an die vielen Fotografen.Hatte das Gefühl das immer irgendwo eine Kamera zugegen war.Prima das die Bilder schon alle  zum Anschauen bereit gestellt sind.
Sehr nett auch die Idee mit dem Schlauchwechsel....schööönnn wenn ca. 20 Leutz dabeizusehen und dann auch noch "Feldwebel Silvi"   völlige Verwirrung stiftet...da war nix mit "sicherem Auftritt bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit"...   

@ouchylove...ich wurde in der Tat kurzzeitig von einer ausgezogenen Jacke und hochgeschobenen Ärmeln eines Mitgliedes aus der gegenerischen ,am Stechen teilnehmenden ,Mannschaft abgelenkt....  sorry Meik... ..ich fürchte auch ,das hat uns Platz zwei gekostet....*lach*

sonnige Grüße an die Bikerschaft
Anja


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. April 2005)

Vielen Dank an Euch, es war sehr nett und super gut organisiert.
Und das nur zu zweit.   

Ich denke, wir hatten alle viel Spass, und Gott sei Dank hat uns Petrus erhört.

Bis demnächst,

IGD


----------



## Sanz (2. April 2005)

Hi,

@madbull: Das war mit 90% wirklich ein bischen viel des guten! Nun noch einmal die ersten 15 Bilder mit 70% kompremiert und ein wenig geglättet!  

Guckt Ihr hier! 

Jetzt muß ich mal langsam in den Wald

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (2. April 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt neue Photos! 

Andre


----------



## Thol (5. April 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt neue Photos!
> 
> Andre



Stimmt 

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Mutti (13. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Nachdem einige wichtige Leute aus dem Urlaub zurück sind ...   ... und ich just meine Alben im IBC reorganisiert habe, endlich auch ein Hinweis von mir: nämlich auf die Foooooootooooooooos!

In ergebenster Dankbarkeit an Silvi, Verena, meinen ,Local' und alle anderen TeilnehmerInnen (außer den beiden, die besser waren als wir!) ...  ... furchtbar dicke Grüße aus Oldenburg!


----------



## OBRADY (13. Mai 2005)

Tolle Bilder....  

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Marec (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

muß ja echt toll gewesen sein...
Gruß


----------

